# Heating issue Sapphire HD 7750



## virajkin (Sep 5, 2015)

Dear Friends
For past few days i was facing issues with my display, suddenly the display was going off and coming back, an error was coming "AMD display driver failed and recovered back". I updated the display drivers to latest version but no luck. Yesterday suddenly the system went off itself after using for some time, I switched ON, again went off after booting. I opened the case and found that graphics card was heated very much. I removed the graphic card, connected display to onboard DVI port and switched on the system. The system worked fine without any issue. 

I found that my graphic card Sapphire HD7750 1GB DDR5 was heated very much. What might be the cause and what is the solution? The card is out of warranty.

Please suggest
Thanks


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

firstly, dust build up leading to low heat dissipation and lowered air flow. 

secondly, a dried up thermal paste. 

in any case, take out the GPU and clean it thoroughly. if you can, apply new paste and remount heat sink.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 5, 2015)

virajkin said:


> Dear Friends
> For past few days i was facing issues with my display, suddenly the display was going off and coming back, an error was coming "AMD display driver failed and recovered back". I updated the display drivers to latest version but no luck. Yesterday suddenly the system went off itself after using for some time, I switched ON, again went off after booting. I opened the case and found that graphics card was heated very much. I removed the graphic card, connected display to onboard DVI port and switched on the system. The system worked fine without any issue.
> 
> I found that my graphic card Sapphire HD7750 1GB DDR5 was heated very much. What might be the cause and what is the solution? The card is out of warranty.
> ...



How did u find out that your "graphics card was heated very much"?? did u measure the temperature ??


----------



## virajkin (Sep 5, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> How did u find out that your "graphics card was heated very much"?? did u measure the temperature ??


I could feel the head on the GPU PCB, it was really very hot

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> firstly, dust build up leading to low heat dissipation and lowered air flow.
> 
> secondly, a dried up thermal paste.
> 
> in any case, take out the GPU and clean it thoroughly. if you can, apply new paste and remount heat sink.



Thanks, i will try that.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 7, 2015)

Which PSU are you using?


----------



## Flash (Sep 7, 2015)

Are you on Windows 10? 
There are some problems being caused in AMD GPU/APU's because of the automatic update of drivers..

*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/inside...th-build/87f74abc-e2d6-4b32-a4fe-e0316825c2e2


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2015)

virajkin said:


> I could feel the head on the GPU PCB, it was really very hot



That's not very accurate way to measure tmep. of a graphic card. Anyway, if you can reinstall the gfx card, measure it's idle and load temps using HWinfo.


----------



## virajkin (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks all for the reply, I removed GFX card from system and checked and found 1 IC was burnt, now if i connect the card, the system doesn't power ON, I think its time to change my GPU, This time I dont want to go for high end GPU as I dont play games much. Any GPU under Rs 4000 will be ok for me. Brands like Asus, ZOTAC are welcomed as they have service centre in Goa. Please suggest


----------



## dekaron (Sep 10, 2015)

GT 210 around 2k
HD 5450 around 2k
GT 610 around 3k
GT 730 around 5k
R7 240 around 5k


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2015)

Get R7 240 with GDDR5.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2015)

Is not GT 730 Gddr5 a better choice ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

virajkin said:


> Thanks all for the reply, I removed GFX card from system and checked and found 1 IC was burnt, now if i connect the card, the system doesn't power ON, I think its time to change my GPU, This time I dont want to go for high end GPU as I dont play games much. Any GPU under Rs 4000 will be ok for me. Brands like Asus, ZOTAC are welcomed as they have service centre in Goa. Please suggest



SAPPHIRE R7 240 1GB GDDR5 -5.5k

Link:Amazon.in: Buy SAPPHIRE R7 240 1GB GDDR5 WITH BOOST HDMI/DVI-D/VGA Online at Low Prices in India | Sapphire Reviews & Ratings


----------

